# Sweet Pea's SF udder



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Side view
[attachment=2:2wowex2k]SP side view.jpg[/attachment:2wowex2k]

review
[attachment=1:2wowex2k]SP rear view.jpg[/attachment:2wowex2k]

I know she has a lot to improve on but her capacity is MUCH better and over all it looks better then her FF udder last year.

She has the smoothest forudder of all my girls so far. Though far from perfect I am pleased with it
[attachment=0:2wowex2k]Forudder.jpg[/attachment:2wowex2k]


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I think.. her udder is gorgeous.....  :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice fore, as well as nice definition of medial :thumbup: Her teats are placed well...not pointing outward, could benefit from a wider rear but overall, you have very good reason to be pleased. 2nd time around has done wonders for her......I would not mind milking her at all :greengrin:


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

First thing that came to mind was Oh how cute her udder is! She is a keep that is for sure - no doe is perfect (though I have seen some that have come close!) But your does has nice attachments -nicely shaped udder. I would like a better teat placement but her teat placement is a teat placement that you can live with. I would like to see a longer fore udder and a higher rear udder (but I am talking about perfection here) - wide arch for that higher rear udder lols - but like you said - nice fore attachments - she has lot going for her - and you said she improved capasity with her 2nd freshening - that is great (just goes to show - just give them more time!). She has a cute cute cute cute udder )


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

smooth fore udder.!! :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks guys - next show is in August so I want to get a bit more weight on her and then I will feel real comfortable showing her 

OH and those pictures are of it unclipped - I didnt have time to clip her udder so thats why she is hairy.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I think her foreudder looks awsome stacey. Nice medial on her too. I would like to see a higher rear udder but its not bad by any means. 
Beth


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks Beth that means a lot -- I am still learning so I tend to be a bit hard on my own goats


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

she has a very nice udder! Although she could benifit froma higher wider rear udder, other then that she has a beautiful udder.


----------

